# $48.6M from McCartney



## MA-Caver (Mar 17, 2008)

> *Mills awarded $48.6M from McCartney*
> 22 minutes ago
> Associated Press
> http://omg.yahoo.com/mccartney-mills-head-back-to-court/news/7518
> ...


Well gee lady I'd be happy with it too. But too bad you didn't get your original 1/4 billion that you wanted. Sheesh, your daddy must've been an oil profiteer.  

Sad that this second marriage didn't work out for Paul. I suppose he married again after losing Linda because he couldn't stand to be alone. But probably figured out that maybe it is. 
His marriage to Linda was legendary in that many (high profile) stars didn't have strong marriages. Some still do. The Van Halens, Claptons and others.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 17, 2008)

That will only last a couple of weeks poor woman did'nt get want she truely deserved.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 17, 2008)

Damn. And all this time I've been playing the lottery!


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey "Kristin":  _That_ is how it's done!


----------



## tellner (Mar 17, 2008)

Alimony - The screwing you get for the screwing you got.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 17, 2008)

> Judge Hugh Bennett, however, found that the total value of all of McCartney's assets, including his business assets, was about $800 million.


Imagine this folks, if the Beatles had gotten all the royalties from when they first started out together til their break up... how much McCartney's holdings would be? 
Not to mention that if Michael Jackson hadn't been a git and bought the rights to the Beatles catalog right out from under McCartney's nose.


----------



## Bodhisattva (Mar 17, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Imagine this folks, if the Beatles had gotten all the royalties from when they first started out together til their break up... how much McCartney's holdings would be?
> Not to mention that if Michael Jackson hadn't been a git and bought the rights to the Beatles catalog right out from under McCartney's nose.



People who horde wealth screw up the world.


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 17, 2008)

Bodhisattva said:


> People who horde wealth screw up the world.


 
But not nearly as much as those who are incapable of generating it but feel they deserve a share of it anyway.


----------



## Tom (Mar 17, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Some still do. The Van Halens, Claptons and others.


  Dude which Van Halen marriage and which Clapton marriage are you talkin about?


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 17, 2008)

Tom said:


> Dude which Van Halen marriage and which Clapton marriage are you talkin about?


The Eddie VH, and Eric Clapton's most longest marriage to date... far as I know


----------



## Tom (Mar 17, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> The Eddie VH, and Eric Clapton's most longest marriage to date... far as I know


  Might wanna check that dude.  Eddie Van Halen and Eric Clapton both went through bad divorces in the 2000s.  Not like I'm a gossip hound but they're two of my fave rockers so what can I say LMAO


----------



## Senjojutsu (Mar 19, 2008)

tellner said:


> Alimony - The screwing you get for the screwing you got.


Divorce lawyers think they are closeted stand-up comics, some other gems you may hear:

Alimony - that's called still paying for the hay years after the horse has died.

An equitable divorce settlement is when both parties walk away - _miserable._

Why do divorces cost so much? Because there worth it!

Criminal Court is a place where bad people are made to look good - Divorce Court is a place where good people are made to look bad.

Listening to that whiny hag Heather Mills - why am I reminded of the Beverly Hills Madam scandal? As when the client list came out and Charlie Sheen was found to be "a major client". When asked why he (Sheen), a famous young Hollywood star, had to pay women prostitutes to come to his house? Sheen replied, "I don't pay them to come to my house, I pay them to leave". 

I just bounced through the 58 page decision that was just published (against Mill's wishes) and it had some funny quips from the jurist Bennett. The English have such a nice writing style using understatements.

Sir Paul really should thank his stars his case was in the UK and not some family court judge in the USA with a feminist activist judge. Whose bench mantra basically is, those who piss standing up shall pay for all their gender's sins.
...but I'm not bitter.

Paul McCartney was really lucky of the small financial hit he took. Here is a list of celebrity/famous divorce settlements during the past fifteen odd years:

Director James Cameron & Linda Hamilton (don't call me Sarah Connor) -- $50+ million
Country Singer Kenny Rogers & wife Marianne -- $60 million
Actor Kevin Costner & Cindy Silva -- $80 million
Director Steven Spielberg & Amy Irving (She peaked with Carrie, was there a life after Yentl?) -- $100 million
Pop Singer Neil Diamond & Marcia Murphey -- $150 million
Athletic superstar Michael Jordan & wife Juanita - $168 million

But Big Business means Big Divorces:
Cellular Telecomunications Titan Craig Mccaw & wife Wendy -- $460+ million
International Saudi Arms dealer Adnan Khashoggi & wife Soraya -- $874 million
Media Mogul Rupert Murdoch & wife Anna -- *$1.7* *Billion*


----------

